# Found Tiger Endler Fry!



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Just the other day I looked into my endler tank and saw a tiny fry swimming around, the next day I saw ten or so and the next day one female gave birth to 10 or 15 in a breeder box. The parents have been removed and the fry are all looking healthy. 

I am not sure what to do with them once they grow though. I will probably sell the to my lfs, but do you know what a fair amount of store credit would be for me to ask for (per fish)?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

From my experience working in stores, the stores make the offer. You may want to call ahead and see if:
1: they even take trade ins- many places do not just from being burned in the past by other customers offloading sick/crappy quality fish they cant sell
2: the prices they offer you. 

IME it will be around 1/4 of what they sell for retail. At a LFS a guppy is a guppy even if it's an uncommon wild type. I'd sell them online personally.

GL.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok thank you for the suggestion, I think online is the direction I'll go then. I'm still gunna ask the lfs just incase.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

No need to take the parents out. I started with 4-5 back in August and now my tank has at least 15+ males and 10-15 females and I cannot even begin to count the fry! Unless the store is really keen on endlers (and you are sure they are a pure strain and not a guppy cross) they may not be very interested. You could offer them up online but most people who sell them do so for about $1.00 each for adults, 50 cents or less for fry, and again only from good proven strains.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Stupid me. I did not look closely enough. Tiger endlers are endler/guppy crosses. Looks like you might be able to get a little more for them assuming they are nice parents.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Really? They're crosses? Well in my LFS they sell those as feeders. LOL.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Crossbred from guppy/endlers are considered abominations by many breeders seeing they are unpure. Endler strains are more profitable, and even though they keep breeding together, breeders keep saying there are pretty much close to 0% brother/sister deformities in the fry.

Also I agree to asking what the LFS prefer, don't expect full or half of the pricing the LFS sell their fish. You might get close to $.25 less or a bit more per fish.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I received 6 endlers from John N. probably 2 years ago or so. I've been breeding every since. When i need to thin my population i go to the LFS i like the best, and give them to her. Now when i need food or she has a plant i like i offer to buy it and she gives them to me. She's GREAT!! Just a note, she sells them for like 2$ each or something, and a extra dollar a pair i believe.


----------

